# Curds forming without coagulant?



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

I was making paneer cheese today with my goats' milk. When it got to about 180Âº they milk started curdling on its on. What would cause that to happen??


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Goats Milk Should Not Be Heated as High as Cows Milk
It should be about 10 Degrees Less


----------



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't think it was the heat. I've made this cheese lots of times. 

One difference was the milk was from a FF goat. I've never used her milk before. Could colostrum cause it do this?

The cheese turns out just like paneer, and smells fine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Was it older milk? It will get more acid as it ages in the fridge.


----------



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

No it was fresh - same day.


----------

